# Armour vs nature-thyroid



## Nina15 (Apr 6, 2016)

Has anyone switched from armour to nature-thyroid and found that they needed more of the nature-throid?My tsh went up from .03 to 4.8 on the new meds. I was taking 76.5 mg on armour and 65mg on the new meds.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Anytime you change a medication or manufacturer, you should always have a lab at 6 weeks. Different fillers and in your case different dosage can make a difference.

Once you begin a thyroid hormone replacement TSH is useless. Do you ever have Free T-3 and Free T-4 tested? Those labs tell you the unbound thyroid hormone in your system at time of draw. TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and is more of a diagnostic first ling screen test.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, I made the switch from Armour to Nature-throid because of cost and went hypo. It could be fillers but I don't really know...I switched back to Armour.


----------



## Nina15 (Apr 6, 2016)

I have my labs done next week so we'll see where I am. I have been really tired so I'm wondering if I should go back to armour cuz the nature thyroid is not enough.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I have insurance right now but you never know when you won't.

How much money are we talking here per month for Armour?

I know the bigger to dose the bigger the pill.

So the bigger the pill the more it cost?


----------



## Nina15 (Apr 6, 2016)

My insurance doesn't cover armour or nature throid anymore. So I pay full price. Used to be about $9 for 30 day now it's $20


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Nina15 said:


> I have my labs done next week so we'll see where I am. I have been really tired so I'm wondering if I should go back to armour cuz the nature thyroid is not enough.


 Why not try a slightly higher dose before switching back?


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I logged in to ask the same question and there it was! Actually mine is a bit different but same topic. I switched to Nature throid and have not felt as good since. Its been at least six months. Is it possible to feel worse on NT vs Armour even with the same Free T3? I would think FT3 is FT3 no matter how you get it there, but I swear I do not feel as good at a ft3 of 4.3 (scale of 2.0-4.4). I'm at the top of the range and feel like I need more. I added more than my prescribed dose (which is what got me to 4.3), but I hate to go up again because I'll go over?? Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Could be fillers...something your body doesn't like.

Besides thyroid labs are all of your other labs consistent from test to test? Examples would be sex hormones such as progesterone, testosterone, estrogen, and others such as Vitamin D, ferritin, B-12, DHEA to name a few.

Just trying to point out that may not have to do with Naturethroid.

But I completely understand how you feel because I didn't feel as well on Naturethroid. My labs actually got worse on the equivalent dose. So I switch back to Armour.

Switch back to Armour and see if you feel better...you can always go back to Naturethroid if you don't.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------

